
Ask HN: Is Paul Graham still doing Y Combinator interviews? - berpasan
I know he is no longer involved in the day-to-day YC operation, but is he still on one of the interview &quot;tracks&quot; himself? How much does he still participate in the Startup selection process himself?<p>Just Curious.<p>BTW, We&#x27;ve been selected and will be interviewing on May 4th (it&#x27;s a late interview).<p>If any YC alumni or any founders who&#x27;ve interviewed for YC before would like to chat, network, help, etc, I&#x27;d love to. We&#x27;re from Brazil and will be in the Bay Area until May 5th.<p>My email is bernardo AT querobolsa DOT com DOT br
======
msdos
From [http://paulgraham.com/int15.html](http://paulgraham.com/int15.html)

 _I 'm not involved with selecting startups for Y Combinator anymore, but that
is certainly what they are trying to find._

------
fatimafouda
Congrats on getting an interview. I hope you ace it, and get in.

I'm a late applicant myself, and is still awaiting a response.

Is there anything that you want to share about your startup, that the
community can help with?

~~~
berpasan
Thanks! We didn't apply late, but had to take a late interview to be able to
get a Visa on time for a co-founder that didn't have one.

Sure, we're like a "Booking.com for Colleges". We help students search for
programs in enroll in College in Brazil, saving money on tuition. The company
is growing a lot and quite big now (almost 100 employees). We're contemplation
YC because fundraising has never been easy for us, investors don't get us
because we are not a copycat from the US.

~~~
berpasan
BTW, the website (in portuguese) is
[http://querobolsa.com.br](http://querobolsa.com.br)

------
GFischer
Good luck and good news that at least some South American startups are being
considered :)

~~~
berpasan
Thanks! It was not easy for us, it's actually the 3rd time we apply and we
have a LOT of traction... First time we're invited to the interview. Most
south americans I see being selected to the interview are focusing on the
American or international markets (we're not).

Glio (the only company tackling the Brazilian market that ever got in, AFAIK)
had to apply 4 times before getting in.

------
known
Hasn't he automated it ;)

~~~
berpasan
I think he productized it... :)

